# Deodexed BlurCalendar.apk



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Enjoy.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2056318/BlurCalendar.apk


----------



## apascual89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry for my ignorance, could someone explain the advantage of this?

Thanks


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

+ 1. Sorry, but i'm not sure what the benefit is of this either.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

apascual89 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, could someone explain the advantage of this?
> 
> Thanks


When we first got our phone people wanted to deodexed it so they can theme and and all but the calender kept hanging up and wouldnt deoxeded. So adry came through and fixed it before other rom etc went live.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

